# Great night catfishing



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

4 flats with 2 channels


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

best of the night and still along night to go. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

What size bait are you using. If that is the largest of four flatheads then I'd put a slab on there for bait. Sure I have caught little cats on good size baits but I'd step it up a little bit after 4. Don't get me wrong I can sit around catching anything and be happy but You are after a record here! 3" gills are not going to cut it anymore. Go big or go home!

Just razzing you, a little motivation. Good job and Good luck.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

It hit the smaller gill and I have ran out of them just have skippy left and nothing hitting the big pieces. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> What size bait are you using. If that is the largest of four flatheads then I'd put a slab on there for bait. Sure I have caught little cats on good size baits but I'd step it up a little bit after 4. Don't get me wrong I can sit around catching anything and be happy but You are after a record here! 3" gills are not going to cut it anymore. Go big or go home!
> 
> Just razzing you, a little motivation. Good job and Good luck.


Really he got nice cats dude where are yours. Mr scientific wonder 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> Really he got nice cats dude where are yours. Mr scientific wonder
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm on a quest this year to try to catch a record cat and he just trying to help me out that's it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Scientific wonder? 

It did come off negative which I did not intended. I type as I talk but you lose the joking tone it text. 

Four flats in a night is good stuff. I have been told many times that you won't catch the big ones in the same spot your catching small ones. Not sure how true it is but I have trouble not fishing where I am catching them. I will take the numbers any day because big bait will often leave you skunked.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chuckmaninohio (May 28, 2013)

rustyfish said:


> Scientific wonder?
> 
> I will take the numbers any day because big bait will off ten leave you skunked.
> 
> ...


I can personally vouch for this one, but I still can't resist. If the bite starts and stays slow for about half of my planned trip then I will switch 1 rod over to smaller baits just to catch something.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I just take the :S and keep using the largest baits available.
I don't figure I will catch a lot of flathead but I do attempt to get trophy flats.

As you are learning it is good to mix baits and get experience with
lots of fish. It keeps your confidence and concentration sharp. Sometimes
large fish will eat small baits. Not sure if they are looking for small meals
or just being opportunisistic.


----------

